# 6/24 Pensacola Report



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

we left harbor view marine 6 am on frenchy's boat blueprint. weather was beautiful and we hit the first bottom spots around 0830. drifted our numbers and worked our way from the southwest edge to the northeast. after catching some mingos a just legal aj, a couple of nice kings, a scamp and a 5 ft bull shark we decided to try some 300 plus feet spots. i stopped butterfly jigging because every drop resulted in a king hookup and the risk of losing the jig. on the way there we spotted some bobos and i hooked one on a popper. just when i got him close to the boat a 6+ ft hammerhead shark came from under the boat and ate my bobo. i could resist and snagged the shark with the lose popper. 30 sec later the shark got some nice jewelery. first deep spot taylor caught the first on the tilefish. we decided to switch to cut bobo and we ended up with 8 golden tilefish, a scamp and a ?bigeye?.



















Onthe way back i got a nice gag on one of those cheap gbbt "butterflyjigs" and some more mingos and porgies.










Emanuel got one of two chicken mahis. on the way home we tried to get some red snappers but i think the are already extinct. so we arrived home around 1900. it was a great trip with really nice people and a good catch.










fergie


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

nice report and it was nice meeting the blueprint crew at the dockat the bill hargeaves tourney...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

way to go guys. hate i missed going this trip. at least i know where i left my gut bucket..:bowdown


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report, that looks like a heck of a day to be out there.:clap


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Thas a nice mess of fish!:bowdown


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice haul of fish. I am sure a great day had by all.:bowdown:takephoto


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice box of fish, congrats.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Those are some sweet fish. The big eye is awesome. :bowdown


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice work fellas!! How deep were you for the tilefish?

Bob


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice looking fish. You guys know catchsome of everything to keep it interesting. Looks like a great day to be on the water. :clap


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sweet catch and nice report. My ? is how long will that battery hold a charge sitting on the ground? Or is it an old myth that they loose charge more rapidlywhile sitting on the ground.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

we were drifting in 300 feet of water, but it was still a long way to crank em all the way up....


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess


----------

